# Help with pond



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a friend that is fortunate enough to have a pond in his back yard. His house backs up to the pond and he shares it with several other houses. At any rate, he is attempting to get help with the ecosystem in the pond to better facilitate fishing and the general condition of the pond. Weeds were a huge issue this past year.
He lives in Franklin county, the pond is maybe 3/4 acre or so. 
What direction can he turn to for help? Is there a public source? Will ODNR help?

Any suggestions would be helpful as he is just getting started with this process. 

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Is there a HOA involved? Who owns the pond? Should be considered before changing anything.

I'm not sure about Franklin County but many County Soil & Water dept. can offer some help and possibly a site visit. Free and usually a good starting point.

If it's a pond for managing runoff, they can be a challenge/expensive as far as controlling weeds.

ATAC sponsors here, Fishman does this kind of work, and you can look in the yellow pages under Lake Management.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Your best bet would probably be to get your friend to talk to the other owners around the pond to help. Unless its state ground your on your own. As far as weeds there are a few fixes. You could get amur(grass crap), you could use a herbicide(copper sulfate), or some people are into tilapia which can serve a dual purpose not only as forage for your bass but they also can serve as a minor weed control. Me and [email protected] had a good debate in a thread i started "culling bass" for ideas as far as ways to go to get larger bass. Not sure what species your looking to get to thrive but theres some good info about bass growth in my thread, hope this helps a little.


----------

